# Installed new Rifle Basix trigger for the Savage Axis/Edge



## 2tay530

Been a while since I've been around the forums but I thought this would be a good place to go for this thread because this forum was the one that made me consider the Axis.
Well as a reward for selling some unwanted crap around the house I whent out and Bought myself a very lightly used savage Axis in 308 Win off the rack at Cabelas with some luepold bases for around $300. Got a screaming deal on a "tactical" 6-18x40 Cabelas brand scope in the bargain cave. Including the cost of some new luepold rings I was out the door for $400 with a good quality scope. After a few range tests(where the accuracy was outstanding with 168gr sierras) the trigger pull was really starting to wear on me so for my birthday I put in an order to Rifle Basix for their SAV-1 trigger for the Axis.
First off the shipping was incredible. I ordered it on the 19th of september and it arrived today on the 22nd. It took no more than 5-10 minutes to install includng the time it took me to find my tools, and it took about that much more time to get it adjusted where I have it now and safety checked. That is just a hair over the 2lb mark, maybe 2.5lbs. It is an unbelievable improvement over the factory. Adlustable for take up, pull weight, over travel and even a safety tension screw. Absolutely an outstanding product for my $85 dollars.


----------



## Antlerz22

2tay530 said:


> Been a while since I've been around the forums but I thought this would be a good place to go for this thread because this forum was the one that made me consider the Axis.
> Well as a reward for selling some unwanted crap around the house I whent out and Bought myself a very lightly used savage Axis in 308 Win off the rack at Cabelas with some luepold bases for around $300. Got a screaming deal on a "tactical" 6-18x40 Cabelas brand scope in the bargain cave. Including the cost of some new luepold rings I was out the door for $400 with a good quality scope. After a few range tests(where the accuracy was outstanding with 168gr sierras) the trigger pull was really starting to wear on me so for my birthday I put in an order to Rifle Basix for their SAV-1 trigger for the Axis.
> First off the shipping was incredible. I ordered it on the 19th of september and it arrived today on the 22nd. It took no more than 5-10 minutes to install includng the time it took me to find my tools, and it took about that much more time to get it adjusted where I have it now and safety checked. That is just a hair over the 2lb mark, maybe 2.5lbs. It is an unbelievable improvement over the factory. Adlustable for take up, pull weight, over travel and even a safety tension screw. Absolutely an outstanding product for my $85 dollars.


Read your post, I like what I read about the rifle basix trigger. Going to get one for my Savage as they are the only to offer such for the model I have. Going to post their website link on our links feature here in PT--THX!


----------



## sos1inmesa

Thanks for the review! Have you noticed a big improvement in accuracy after installing the new trigger? I need to get a new trigger for my Axis. I love the gun, but the heavy trigger pull is hard for me to get used to. I get ok groups at the range, but think with a lighter trigger those groups will get a lot smaller.


----------



## Antlerz22

sos1inmesa said:


> Thanks for the review! Have you noticed a big improvement in accuracy after installing the new trigger? I need to get a new trigger for my Axis. I love the gun, but the heavy trigger pull is hard for me to get used to. I get ok groups at the range, but think with a lighter trigger those groups will get a lot smaller.


Im going to get one for my savage, but after some funds come in, spent a wad today on an inversion table I needed for my back real bad. Its already paying off as I just bought it today and used it. Going to stretch again before bed. ANYway they have some triggers that will fit the axis and they go down to 4 oz if I remember correctly. And yes a light trigger always tightens groups,because you arent wondering why the gun hasnt went off over conventional harder triggers. I like mine to go off as soon as I come into it lightly. Keeps you from drifting during the anticipation phase of trigger pull associated with most.


----------



## youngdon

So you'll just be hanging around ? Do you see a reflection in the mirror Antlerz ?


----------



## bgfireguy

Yea I seriously need to get a different trigger for my Savage Edge. That hard pull just sucks. Its probably gonna startle the crap out of me the first time I put it on though I'm guessing.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> So you'll just be hanging around ? Do you see a reflection in the mirror Antlerz ?


I looked but couldnt see one, it was broke from looking at it earlier! Cant hang for long it takes getting used to and the blood in the head is different.


----------



## sos1inmesa

Got the Rifle Basix trigger installed in my Axis 22-250 and hit the range today. All I can say is DAAAAAAAAANG this trigger is light! I'd rather it be too light, than too heavy. But when I get time, I'll probably adjust it a little heavier. I actually started getting used to it being very light (it's probably less than a pound of pull), but I still think that's too light.

I must not be as handy as 2tay530, cause it took both me and my brother in law to figure it out, and took us about 30 - 40 minutes. Neither me or him have ever done trigger work before. I think if I were to do it again I could probably do it in under 20 mins now. It's a great product, Rifle Basix shipped it fast, my only complaint was the instructions were a little hard to follow with no diagrams for dummies like me. I'd buy it again though if I could.

Oh, I almost forgot the most important part... my groups are way better now with a lighter trigger! The stock Savage Axis trigger was so heavy, I could feel myself hooking my shots at the range. And I missed a coyote in the field (which I blame for this reason). So hopefully no excuses for missing now, ha ha!


----------



## Antlerz22

Good to hear its working for you, thats my next thing for the rifle. When I get back to work.


----------



## poe

I just trimmed the spring on mine so its a little better but I have a feeling I will be getting a different trigger for it sometime. One thing with the heavy trigger is after shooting it for awhile when I go shoot my 300 win mag with the accu trigger it makes that trigger feel very light haha.


----------



## youngdon

I read that you can just replace the spring with a lighter one from the local hardware store also.


----------



## singlesix

I have a rifle basix installed on my savage and it is well worth the money


----------



## 2tay530

It made all the difference at the range. It put some HSM match loads with 168 SMK's pretty close to touching. But I'm working up a load for it and it's not going fantastic.


----------



## youngdon

It's good to see you back with us 2tay I'm glad to hear the trigger is working out. What's going on with your loads ?


----------



## sos1inmesa

I'm getting absolutely incredible groups at 200 yards with my Savage Axis 22-250. I think this trigger helped a ton! There is no way I could get better groups than what I'm getting.


----------



## 2tay530

I know it's a shooter I just can't get a handloads for it. Just posted a new thread on it in the reloading section.


----------



## callmaker

try a timney trigger. 100bucks, love em







)


----------



## fr3db3ar

I believe my stevens has the rifle basics in it. I've never had to take it apart (got it used)

That must be why it shoots so well.


----------



## Scotty D.

Less than $300 for an Axis plus $85 for the Basix trigger... A Savage tack-driver for under $400... If I'd have known about the Basix trigger, I would've bought the Axis instead of the Model 10 Predator & had enough $$$ left over for other stuff!!!!


----------

